# Pioneer4You IPV6



## Spikester (13/6/16)

Hey guys

Anyone got an expected date of when they will receive the Pioneer4you IPV6 and roughly the price?


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Hey bud. Don't know when,but looks like $90. So probably R1400 to R1600 if I should guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (15/6/16)

This is looking quite promising. 

Similar look to the Sigelei although I have more faith in Pioneer4You and the YiHi chips. 

I'm now thinking this will be my next mod ^^

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie (22/6/16)

Time to revisit this...

Dear vendors, when will this mod be hitting your shelves?

@Sir Vape 
@Vapers Corner 
@KieranD 
@Stroodlepuff


----------



## PsyCLown (24/6/16)

Did you tag them properly? Or is Tapatalk just being weird? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie (24/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Did you tag them properly? Or is Tapatalk just being weird?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I did tag them properly, it seems like only sir vape wanted to reply. I received a pm stating that pioneer4you is still doing some tests on the mod and that there's no shipping date yet. Most likely we're looking at the second week of July, maybe later (as per sir vape).


----------



## PsyCLown (24/6/16)

theyettie said:


> I did tag them properly, it seems like only sir vape wanted to reply. I received a pm stating that pioneer4you is still doing some tests on the mod and that there's no shipping date yet. Most likely we're looking at the second week of July, maybe later (as per sir vape).


I am guessing 2nd week of July for it being in South Africa?


----------



## theyettie (24/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I am guessing 2nd week of July for it being in South Africa?



One can only hope! I've got some money that's begging to be spent on a new mod...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

